# [S]Script Benutzereingabe auf dem Desktop bringen

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich bastele gerade ein Script. Es soll im Hintergrund laufen. Aber ich brauche eine Eingabe von Werten. Deshalb soll das Programm ein Fenster auf dem Desktop des aktuellen Benutzers einblenden, in dem ich den Zahlenwert eingeben kann.

Das Script läuft unter der gleichen BenutzerID wie der aktuell eingeloggte Nutzer...

Welche Möglichkeit gibt es da?

GrußLast edited by Tinitus on Fri Mar 23, 2012 7:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Generell geht das recht einfach mit kdialog/xdialog. Wenn dein Script in Python/ruby/... ist, kannst du vllt. sogar direkt mit GUI-Bindings arbeiten und ein eigenes Fenster gestalten und einblenden.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bastele gerade ein Script. Es soll im Hintergrund laufen. Aber ich brauche eine Eingabe von Werten. Deshalb soll das Programm ein Fenster auf dem Desktop des aktuellen Benutzers einblenden, in dem ich den Zahlenwert eingeben kann.
> 
> Das Script läuft unter der gleichen BenutzerID wie der aktuell eingeloggte Nutzer...
> ...

 

Kann dir für solche Sachen "gnome-extra/zenity" empfehlen. Ist sehr einfach und ist auch

alles dabei password abfrage textbox usw. Weiss aber nicht wie das mit den abhängikeiten

ist wenn du ein nicht Gnomer bist.

MfG

----------

## mv

gtkdialog (hat weniger Abhängigkeiten und ist mächtiger als kdialog).

xdialog wurde ja schon erwähnt.

Falls es nur um eine Auswahl geht, kann man auch xmessage verwenden.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre Starten eines Terminal-Emulators (xterm/konsole/gnome-terminal/aterm/eterm/xvt/rxvt/...) mit einem eigenen sh -C "...- Kommando.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

da ich gnome verwende wollte ich gerne zenity verwenden. Das Script mit zenity startet aus der Konsole zufriedenstellend. Will ich es aber per cron oder aus einem laufendem Prozess starten klappt es nicht. Ich bekomme nicht mal im Syslog einen Eintrag.

Gruß

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> da ich gnome verwende wollte ich gerne zenity verwenden. Das Script mit zenity startet aus der Konsole zufriedenstellend. Will ich es aber per cron oder aus einem laufendem Prozess starten klappt es nicht. Ich bekomme nicht mal im Syslog einen Eintrag.
> 
> Gruß

 

Das sind ja mal eine menge infos  :Smile: .

Ich habe ein Testscript gebaut /tmp/stuff/test.sh :

```

! /bin/bash

export DISPLAY=:0.0

zenity --window-icon=warn --warning --text="Ich bin ein test"
```

Dann benutze ich fcron und in fcrotab habe ich folgendes eingetrage:

```

*/1  *  * * *  /tmp/stuff/test.sh
```

Und der Kollege erscheint nun minütlich auf meine Desktop.

Bei der menge von Informationen kann man auch nicht sehen welchen cron daemon

du benutzt ich rufe bei fcron einfach

```
fcron -d
```

 auf und bin dann im debug modus mit syslog einträgen.

MfG

----------

## Tinitus

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Bei der menge von Informationen kann man auch nicht sehen welchen cron daemon
> 
> du benutzt ich rufe bei fcron einfach
> ...

 

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. War schon echt am verzweifeln. Deshalb ist der text ein wenig kurz ausgefallen. Habe das export Display v ergessen.

Danke für den Tipp.

Tinitus

----------

